# A Russian Present.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

In the recent past I will admit that I was less than enthusiastic about Poljotâ€™s build quality. But did realise that the sample I had could have been a one off.

This watch is immaculate and thatâ€™s even more remarkable when you understand that itâ€™s second hand.

Even more remarkable is that this watch was given to me, by a man I have never met.









I set the time at 2pm by my CWC G10, which I wore today, and there does not seem to have been any variation between the two in the intervening hours. To early to tell what the timekeeping is like, of course.

This Poljot is a hell of a nice looking watch, given to me by a hell of a nice bloke.

Thank you.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the Shtrumanski (or however you spell it) club Stan, that looks like a mighty fine one.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Thats a great looking watch Stan, well done.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks PG and Fred,

Tis a nice one, just the right size too.

I think you've seen this one before.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one Stan, glad you got good 'un in the end.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Roy. 

Looking at this watch I can understand why so many people love 'em. Seems you were right all along.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice watch Stan

Told you, you were unlucky with your first one  

MIKE..


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I sold one of those recently.

Unfortunately I didn't know the person I got it off would have bought it back


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I must try one of those straps from Roy soon - they look the dogs nutz.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

G,

You won't be sorry if you do, I love 'em.

Nice watch too, eh.  On me wrist now.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

It's amazing the difference a strap can make. It can literally make or break a watch sometimes. I only bought a couple of Roys bufallo's as an experiment, but when fitted to certain watches, they were transformed completely.

After seeing a certain post, I'm now considering putting a bufallo on my Orient diver, never thought of that until I saw the pic.

A wealth of information and ideas this place.........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A good watch deserves a good strap, that's one of the many things I've learned here.

I went in to a local watch shop for a strap for one of Shorty's watches, the one I chose was Â£13, the missus would never dream of spending that on a strap.









A few quid is all she'd bother to spend but the one I got was a nice one.

When I said that a good watch deserves a good strap to the man behind the counter, he said "I whish everyone realised that, we see watches that suffer because cheap straps break and the watch gets broken or scratched".

Makes you think.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

There are many " off the shelf " GOOD watches which have a crappy strap / bracelet.

BUT, easily remedied when you know how and where to go.

Funny thing is.....I've often found a lot of " expensive " watches with ***** straps and " budget " watches with superb straps?????.

One of the best bracelets I've seen to date on a watch of lets say, less than Â£500, is on my Citizen Eco Drive 200m diver, as recently posted. It's better than many bracelets I've seen on far more expensive watches!. Strange old world......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep,

Got a good bracelet on a Pulsar with a an $8 movement.









Also got a good bracelet on the Citizen "7" that cost Â£25 ten years ago.









Mike,

You told me so and you were right. That's what mates are for, thanks.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Pulsar are good watches.

I had a chrono 100m which I wore to work for about 4 years. The battering it took was amazing - I wish I had kept it and took some pics. You would be amazed it still worked!. It looked about 50 years old...









I think they are owned by Seiko, which probably explains the build quality.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

The word ШТУРМАНСКИЕ is pronounced

SHT OOR MAN SKIYE

I'm not a great one at grammar but...

ШТУРМАН = PILOT so СКИЕ I'd guess at is, of a pilot ie Pilot's watch









As a matter of interest ( if anyone is ) Watch or timepiece is

ЧАСЫ = CHA SA

Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Always interested Frank







!!

How do you get the cyrillic script up







??

I'm trying to identify a watch at the moment but all I've got is two characters to

go on - a P and 'reversed' N







.

The 18 jewels and shockproof are distinct on the dial. The maker's name isn't.

I'll get the back off tomorrow and see if there are any clues.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

By the way Stan - nice watch







.

Keep it away from your Americana or there could be a conflagration. At the very

least it may be polluted by their cheap Western decadence and stop.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Ian,

The American and Russian guest in my house must be made aware that in this Englishman's home, Britania still rules the waves (at least in the bath) and that the Empire is not dead.

The sun shall never set upon the Empire................

Nah, if they start they'll get a good tw*****.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Agree absolutely Stan. We have a DUTY to show these more primitive states the

way




























.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> How do you get the cyrillic script up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you use Word try "insert" "symbol" there are cyrillic letters in there somwhere.

If you are really keen you can get a cyrillic / english keyboard


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I thought it was Russian for navigator. That's what most watch sites translate it to.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Raketakat

Iâ€™ll assume you know the Russian alphabet

Go to SETTINGS â€" Go To CONTROL PANEL â€" Go To KEYBOARD Choose ADD - load RUSSIAN KEYBOARD

Next thing to do is bash all the keys and print out the sequence ie QWET etcâ€¦ ЙЦУК etc..

Then with a RED felt tipped pen put the characters in the corner of the key pad , well you should be able to work all that oput anyway. Switch between keyboards with ALT + SHIFT.

DO NOT GO AND BID ON A RUSSIAN CYRILLIC KEYBOARD ON E-BAY until I have got mine.

P = R and И = E long and stressed like â€˜beerâ€™ if you want the Russian alphabet get back to me.

Frank

PG

actually it means both navigator and pilot, confusing in'it.

No wonder I keep getting headaches

До Свиданя

Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

You can get one on ebay Frank???























Let me get over there!!!!
















Seroiusly though - let me know if your new keyboard is any good and I may

buy one.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Obviously I'm missing something here regarding E-Bay.

I bid for one but missed out there was another but the guy wanted Â£10 postage which is much too much. I don't mind paying a fair price but I have no intention of being ripped off.

If anyone knows a supplier I'll be happy to have a look-see, I am very keen to get one, this DIY version I made is already fading, sweaty fingers !.









Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Â£10!!??!! Where was it coming from? Siberia??









Are you sure it wasn't 10 dollars Frank?


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

No ! I couldn't believe it either, it was only comming from Nottingham so I E-Mailed him to verify it and told him I was in Manchester. Â£9.99 was his answer, he apparently sold it but I notice he has another up for grabs, same price, maybe he bought a container load in error and he's trying to get his money back as soon as he can.

I not had much luck yet on E-bay, bid for a few paintings but pipped at the post most times.









Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Never fear. You'll soon have a house full of rubbish like me














.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Actually I did win a bid on Saturday I got a digital Sat TV and a dish, there's a couple of Russian Stations on Hotbird or Eutelsat thought I'd brush up watching a bit of Russki TV "Vremya" the 9 o'clock news might be a good bet.

I've already got a house full of stuff, not much rubbish, though I don't think my wife would agree to that statment.









Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I know exactly what you mean  .

Women!!!


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Blimey, your quick off the mark. Have you tried altering your keyboard it's very good I never though about doing it that way till a read a site aboput Russian translation.

I sent a certain .com a Russian E-mail asking where my watch was that I orderd but they've not replied yet. Hope I worded it correctly







. One never knows


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi Frank



> If anyone knows a supplier I'll be happy to have a look-see, I am very keen to get one, this DIY version I made is already fading, sweaty fingers !.


I go to Estonia on business quite a lot (21 trips in the last 2 years!)

I work in IT - so deal with Estonian IT guys each trip. If you like, I could see if they have any spare keyboards (ie probably a bit battered, but working and with the correct Russian characters on).

Let me know - I can email them before the next trip to see if they can help if you like

No obligation to you - and no mark-up for me


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

FrankC said:


> Blimey, your quick off the mark. Have you tried altering your keyboard it's very good I never though about doing it that way till a read a site aboput Russian translation.
> 
> I sent a certain .com a Russian E-mail asking where my watch was that I orderd but they've not replied yet. Hope I worded it correctly
> 
> ...


Frank

If you've read my posts you'll realise what a berk I am when it comes to my wife's

computer. I haven't posted any pictures yet because I can't master it. As for

sticking bits of paper to her keyboard - it would be frying pan around the head

time







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Watch what you're saying to the Russians Frank














. They have fingers

all over the world. It's cold and snowing now - they have the advantage!!!!!

















Which .com was it out of interest??


----------

